# Ordering Hops Online, No Refrigeration



## koots (1/1/13)

Gday,

I ordered some hops from craftbrewer just before Christmas and without thinking had them sent to my PO Box instead of my house address. Problem is the post office has been closed for holidays. Will the hops still be ok to use considering they have spent a while unrefrigerated now? Or is refrigeration more to ensure long term storage? I've only ever bought from my lhbs and have always brought them straight home into the fridge.

Cheers


----------



## DU99 (1/1/13)

They should be ok.some of us have ordered from the states and they take about 10-14days to arrive via mail.and they are still in perfect condition


----------



## koots (1/1/13)

i forgot to add that they're pellets not flowers if it makes any difference,
cheers


----------



## manticle (1/1/13)

If they are vacuum packed in foil (which I would guess they are) then they should be OK. Not ideal but not worth throwing away either.

A 500g bag of hops went missing once when I ordered from ellerslie so they sent me a replacement. Ended up the first bag was sitting at my local post office for close to 4 weeks so I got that one too. Using only my palate as a measuring instrument, I would say that the proper packaging resulted in beer that was as bitter and flavourful as I would expect (and gained) from the refrigerated hops. If the pack was opened on the other hand, not vacuumed or in clear packaging then my expectations would be far less.


----------



## QldKev (1/1/13)

:icon_offtopic: 

Does anyone know with USPS does the tracking get updated once in Aust?

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmActio...m=LK020442268US

After a month I contacted the supplier who then sent/resent this delivery, but now this delivery is still not here.


----------



## Ross (1/1/13)

QldKev said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> Does anyone know with USPS does the tracking get updated once in Aust?
> 
> ...



Not sure what's going on there Kev, but you can't send hops by letter mail, so looks like its stayed in the US. The online tracking will update once it hits our shores.

cheers Ross

Edit... & back on topic, the hops will be fine in a po box over Christmas.

Cheers Ross


----------



## DU99 (1/1/13)

Straight from the man himself :icon_cheers:


----------



## warra48 (1/1/13)

They will be rooned I tells ya, rooned.

Best to send them straight on to me, and I will happily do a quality control check for you.

:lol:


----------



## QldKev (2/1/13)

My hops rocked up today  

Although 3 out of 4 bags are no longer vac sealed, but no customs/quarantine flyer included. 
Picked up 2 DEC
Sorted for international post by 3-DEC 
Then nothing until I post on here 1-JAN
and delivered 2-JAN

The USPS still hasn't been updated. Whilst another parcel from the US has full tracking into Aust. Hows this for fast delivery into Aust.

QldKev


----------



## Tony (2/1/13)

Kev........... the USA is 20 something trillion dollars in deficit, you cant expect too much from the postal service.

I had no such troubles with my USA delivery arriving in about 10 days. Customs got mine and stabbed all the bags, but i have a vac sealer 

Hops were fine!

cheers


----------



## DU99 (2/1/13)

got mine in two weeks plus note from AQIS they checked 1 bag out of 3..and i do have a vac sealer


----------



## QldKev (2/1/13)

Yep, they are already vac sealed up and in the freezer... At the moment I wish I was in the freezer too, it's bloody hot today 




I was pretty impressed with that second one to Aust, posted 26-DEC and hit Aust 1-JAN, but postage was $55 alone.

QldKev


----------



## DU99 (2/1/13)

QLDKEV Ouch on the postage or should i ask how much did you order :icon_offtopic:


----------



## QldKev (2/1/13)

DU99 said:


> QLDKEV Ouch on the postage or should i ask how much did you order :icon_offtopic:




I should have added, it wasn't hops. It's a uDAC and headphone amp stack. 

QldKev


----------



## Spiesy (2/1/13)

I'm with you Kev... still waiting on a shipment from USA that was supposed to have been here around 21st December, and even that would have taken 3-weeks... from what I'm told by the supplier, they can't track it once it leaves the States...


----------



## Nick JD (2/1/13)

I often buy parts for my business from Columbus, OH. 

With DHL, they get here in 4 days. Yup - from "pay now" to the door in 4 days. It's freakin unbelievable sometimes. 

I watch the tracking and it's in Cincinatti, and then Brissy and then there's a yellow van outside. 

Costs ~$30 for a couple of kgs.


----------



## stux (2/1/13)

QldKev said:


> My hops rocked up today
> 
> Although 3 out of 4 bags are no longer vac sealed, but no customs/quarantine flyer included.
> Picked up 2 DEC
> ...



In my experience, USPS only shows that the merchant shipped, not anything after that


----------



## CosmicBertie (11/1/13)

Well, I had some Perlicks taps shipped from the States via USPS. They sent me a USPS tracking number...once it reaches Aus, AusPost handle it (heh), however, you can call the AusPost people, tell them that you have a USPS tracking number and they should tell you where the parcel is.


----------

